# Pacquiao back in training



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

10/11

Return of Freddie roach






10/5

First sparring footage






mitts






shadowboxing






speedbag






10/1


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

so he want so throw the right hook to keep boom boom rioz away and off of him


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> so he want so throw the right hook to keep boom boom rioz away and off of him


Makes sense, I think Rios wants to come in behind a stiff jab. Don't think he has the footwork to do it right.










Pac will probably use his typical maneuvers. Slip the jab with a left, duck under the left hook or counter it with a right hook, and circle away from the right altogether.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

His hand speed is still stupidly fast


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

question:

what does that shirt mean?

"one swoosh is better than 3 ___."


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Love the sound effects on those Philippine news shows.


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> question:
> 
> what does that shirt mean?
> 
> "one swoosh is better than 3 ___."


Maybe swoosh (nike) and 3 stripes (adidas)?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Whatever the result, I sincerely wish Pacquaio retires after this fight. His legacy is established, he has accomplished so much that it would be a shame to see him deteriorate with the effects of age.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

He finally got a fucking haircut? Bout time..


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

I love the filippino language. It's like you don't understand a word and all of a sudden, 5 english words. And after, no chance of understanding :lol:


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Kissan said:


> I love the filippino language. It's like you don't understand a word and all of a sudden, 5 english words. And after, no chance of understanding :lol:


try watching some philippine boxing or a pacquiao fight with Philippine commentator. it's just like you're watching an english channel then all of a sudden it's like your TV suddenly changed its language settings all by himself.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Always found that funny about Filipino media and language. I imiitate the English-sprinkled Tagalog it all the time. 


"Ang salo bangma pangna Training panoma longmani mang Superstar bak mopna Power and Speed manapong ang ma nango lap Turkey Sandwich."


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like the same old Pacquiao, ill look forward to this fight.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

i've listened to filipino commentary on boxing matches its one of the funniest things ever the commentators are super excited.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

haha filipino commentators never fail to say "ohh my gad"


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Buboy's gettin it.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

I think camp started a bit late.

That's just IMO.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> I think camp started a bit late.
> 
> That's just IMO.


If you check this interview out, Roach said he actually wants camp a bit shorter to spar less rounds since Pac gets in shape very fast.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?16377-Roach-talks-Pacquiao-s-condition-training-camp-Rios


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Pacquiao is like The Last Samurai. :yep


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> He finally got a fucking haircut? Bout time..


:deal :deal :deal :deal

man....:lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The haircut is how you know he's serious. The Beiber cut was the start of his downfall.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> If you check this interview out, Roach said he actually wants camp a bit shorter to spar less rounds since Pac gets in shape very fast.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?16377-Roach-talks-Pacquiao-s-condition-training-camp-Rios


That's intersting , pac does work like a madman and he seems to peak early. Maybe it's a good idea.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The haircut is how you know he's serious. The Beiber cut was the start of his downfall.


Being semi-serious, that Beiber cut was a "curse", as it should be to anybody who would wear it ...:deal

Now, if he breaks back out the "flaming" No-Fear shorts and shit, Rios might as well not even show up :yep


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Being semi-serious, that Beiber cut was a "curse", as it should be to anybody who would wear it ...:deal
> 
> Now, if he breaks back out the "flaming" No-Fear shorts and shit, Rios might as well not even show up :yep


Oh yeah :hey


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

Lol wish the best for pac.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> The haircut is how you know he's serious. The Beiber cut was the start of his downfall.


no sheit?


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

As much as I hate to say it, I am begrudgingly wishing him luck. He is the last fighter, in a reasonable age range, I actually think could pose a threat to Mayweather in fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> As much as I hate to say it, I am begrudgingly wishing him luck. * He is the last fighter, in a reasonable age range, I actually think could pose a threat to Mayweather in fight.*


Agreed! Never thought you'd come out and say that BHS. :cheers


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Always found that funny about Filipino media and language. I imiitate the English-sprinkled Tagalog it all the time.
> 
> "Ang salo bangma pangna Training panoma longmani mang Superstar bak mopna Power and Speed manapong ang ma nango lap Turkey Sandwich."


AFAIK, English is considered one of the official languages. It is taught and utilized from elementary school all the way to business.
"English later became more important and widespread during the American Occupation between 1898 and 1946, and remains an official language of the Philippines. "
(Wiki)

On topic:
Meh. Hand speed is the not the question. How will he handle a flush shot to the face. Once you have been concuss'd you are more susceptible to more (football, RJJ, Khan, etc.)

There is some science behind not being able to fix a broken glass.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> question:
> 
> what does that shirt mean?
> 
> "one swoosh is better than 3 ___."


adidas stripes?


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

DobyZhee said:


> adidas stripes?


dammit. I thought it was 1KO over 3 KDs. Like wTF would Pac print that shit, until I saw my 3-striped shoes. lol


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Agreed! Never thought you'd come out and say that BHS. :cheers


:fire:lol:

Yeah. If you review Mayweather's fights, power, size, nor strength seemed to trouble him. The only people that created an issue were some combination of fast, speed power punchers, and/or lefties. Zab was fast and slick. Mosley was a fast Boxer Puncher. Cotto placed power in weird sequences (finishing combos with a power jab/straight) due to him being a natural lefty. Even with this success, they all seemed to fade horribly down the stretch. The honest truth is Pac seems to have the ideal strengths of all of these guys AND better stamina.

If Pac stays focused without mental lapses, I can easily see him winning 2-4 rounds on work rate. If he can actually land a mean shot or two you can see him winning another maybe 1-3 rounds. You can easily see how theoretically Pac could win 4-7 rounds in that fight. That is as good as or better than most of Mayweather's recent opposition. I try to be honest and objective and this was like pulling an eye tooth. Damn it we have an intriguing fight on our hands.

:cheers


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Foremans all over this fight, everytime I see mention of it Foreman just happens to show up somewhere.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> Looks like the same old Pacquiao, ill look forward to this fight.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

BTW, who the fuck cares? Manny's going to demolish this brute


----------



## Earl (Sep 18, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Stop being an idiot. They are using VADA testing for this. Hopefully, they can make the Floyd fight if Pac comes back and looks great.

Pac is probably the only guy that can be the least bit competitive with Floyd.

No other fight with Floyd is marketable at this point unless Floyd fights GGG. Floyd is just that good.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> As much as I hate to say it, I am begrudgingly wishing him luck. He is the last fighter, in a reasonable age range, I actually think could pose a threat to Mayweather in fight.


Hallelujah, brutha !!!

The Good Lawd finally liftin' them scales from yo eyes.

Amen !

That's ALWAYS been Pac's problem in landing this fight. Floyd KNOWS the Filipino poses too much threat.

Floyd would be the favourite (and always would have been) but the margin's too close for the man's comfort.

After all, think of all the $$$$$ he's pulled in since 2009 (nearly $200 Million or close to 80 % of his lifetime earnings).
I'd think carefully too if there was nearly quarter billion $$$ at stake.

We'll know in November if there's any remaining reason for fear.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Earl said:


> Stop being an idiot. They are using VADA testing for this. Hopefully, they can make the Floyd fight if Pac comes back and looks great.
> 
> Pac is probably the only guy that can be the least bit competitive with Floyd.
> 
> No other fight with Floyd is marketable at this point unless Floyd fights GGG. Floyd is just that good.


Assuming Pac still has it, he would be a bigger threat to Floyd than Gennady.

If he demolishes Rios in old-style fashion, I would give him around a 45 % chance against Floyd.

I'd give GGG about a 35 % chance, and nearly all of that 35 % would be predicated on landing his moneymaker like Shane did, not overly likely.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I highly doubt the Marquez fight ruined Manny. I'm expecting him to beat Rios badly.


----------



## Earl (Sep 18, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Assuming Pac still has it, he would be a bigger threat to Floyd than Gennady.
> 
> If he demolishes Rios in old-style fashion, I would give him around a 45 % chance against Floyd.
> 
> I'd give GGG about a 35 % chance, and nearly all of that 35 % would be predicated on landing his moneymaker like Shane did, not overly likely.


Canelo did alright, and I think GGGs come forward game is superior to Canelo's. I think he has a legitimate shot, but 35% is probably pretty accurate.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

man, for as much shit as I'd spouted over the "refusal" to drug test, I gotta say about a billion kudos to Pac for doin right this time (esp. when it's NOT Floyd).

Fuck it, Come on Manny!!! Stomp a fuggin' mud hole in Rios ass!!! :ibutt :horse 



* I might be fittin' to turn about 1/2 Pactard out this piece .... Boxing IS better when Manny has his MoJo :deal **


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> :fire:lol:
> 
> Yeah. If you review Mayweather's fights, power, size, nor strength seemed to trouble him. The only people that created an issue were some combination of fast, speed power punchers, and/or lefties. Zab was fast and slick. Mosley was a fast Boxer Puncher. Cotto placed power in weird sequences (finishing combos with a power jab/straight) due to him being a natural lefty. Even with this success, they all seemed to fade horribly down the stretch. The honest truth is Pac seems to have the ideal strengths of all of these guys AND better stamina.
> 
> ...


Exactly how I see it. If Pac is to win the fight, he's going to steal it, and his ambushing tactics have a far greater chance of optimizing his offense and neutralizing Floyd's defense than most if not all of Floyd's recent opponents.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Good to see him back hope he has a real hunger to finish off his career in a big way.

Time's a bitch though, with Pac and Floyd nearing the end gonna be sad to see them leave the game. They should finish off their careers with that fight even if it doesn't really mean much and a lot of people say they don't care about the fight I think in reality no matter how strong you're opinions are everyone still would watch it and are still curious about how it would go.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Buboy's gettin it.


"thats for bringing in that cheesecake yesterday, fatty"


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> "thats for bringing in that cheesecake yesterday, fatty"


:lol:


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

From what I have seen and read it seems that Pac has re-dedicated himself completely to his craft and is looking to make a statement against Rios which I think he will. Beating Rios and following it up with a fight against the winner of the JMM/Bradley fight before fighting Mayweather would be the ideal scenario for me, I really wish that things turn out that way. On a separate note I re-watched Pac`s fight against Margarito yesterday and what a fight that was even though it was relatively one-sided, Margo was not his old self by this point but for Pac to lay that kind of beating on such a significantly larger and physically stronger opponent is immensely impressive in my eyes. I have a very hard time imagining Floyd topping that performance had he ever fought Antonio, and him breaking his fraqile mitts on Margo`s face doesn`t seem that unlikely and if that had actually happened Floyd would have been in a world of trouble, s real shame that fight never came off but Floyd wouldn`t have wanted any part of it anyway.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like he is going back to his old training methods and less S&C. If it ain't broke don't fix it?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


hand speed, g's us


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

This thread reminds me of the one that preceded Jones/Johnson. You guys are kidding yourselves. Hope the best for Pac, though.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Always found that funny about Filipino media and language. I imiitate the English-sprinkled Tagalog it all the time.
> 
> "Ang salo bangma pangna Training panoma longmani mang Superstar bak mopna Power and Speed manapong ang ma nango lap Turkey Sandwich."


LoL.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

PAC still looks sharp & still squaring himself up.
(Garcia & Rios will be looking for the counter right)

Did notice the NEW combo then dip move they have implemented.
(Prob shouldn't have released that tidbit tho??)


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Rios is knocking Manny the fuck out. Not hating on Manny and wish him well in health but he is getting put to sleep. Can't wait for this one. People are going to be shocked like hell after the fight. Rios will rough him up bad on the inside and don't be surprised when you see Rios time the shit out of him and bust his ass up with an uppercut.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Rios is knocking Manny the fuck out. Not hating on Manny and wish him well in health but he is getting put to sleep. Can't wait for this one. People are going to be shocked like hell after the fight. Rios will rough him up bad on the inside and don't be surprised when you see Rios time the shit out of him and bust his ass up with an uppercut.


Gonna quote you on this one.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Gonna quote you on this one.


Quote me, take a pic or whatever and I will be right back on here after the fight. This fight will be like Glenn Johnson vs Roy Jones. Sad but true!


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

The thing is theoretically Rios even has a chance on the inside he's 10 times the fighter Pacuiao is I jsut doubt he will get on the inside before becoming a bloody mess. And I don't think it's easy getting on the inside with Pacqiuao his footwork may be flawed but his fottspeed is top notch he will be too quick for Rios if Pacquiao doesn't have to come forward he's a tough fighter to beat


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> The thing is theoretically Rios even has a chance on the inside he's 10 times the fighter Pacuiao is I jsut doubt he will get on the inside before becoming a bloody mess. And I don't think it's easy getting on the inside with Pacqiuao his footwork may be flawed but his fottspeed is top notch he will be too quick for Rios if Pacquiao doesn't have to come forward he's a tough fighter to beat


The problem Pac is going to have right from the start is his lack of throwing a jab. That alone is going to help him close the distance. Plus Rios has a decent jab and decent timing. Don't be surprised when Rios bullies the shit out of Manny and looks strong as fuck.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> The problem Pac is going to have right from the start is his lack of throwing a jab. That alone is going to help him close the distance. Plus Rios has a decent jab and decent timing. Don't be surprised when Rios bullies the shit out of Manny and looks strong as fuck.


Closing the distance on a southpaw is harder the only chance Rios has is using some of the flaws Pacquiao has and really bullies him first of all he needs to be able to close the distance on Pac and if he somehow manages to do that he should pray that the S&C work paid off and that he's stronger than Pacquiao so that he can bully him if he doesn't have a strength advantage and can't hold him on one spot Pacquiao will get seperation and move away and if that happens it's going to be a long night for Rios because he is going to take a lot of punishment while closing the distance and he can't do that too often


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Quote me, take a pic or whatever and I will be right back on here after the fight. This fight will be like Glenn Johnson vs Roy Jones. Sad but true!


I would call you crazy, but you've gotten some crazy predictions in the past :yep


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Closing the distance on a southpaw is harder the only chance Rios has is using some of the flaws Pacquiao has and really bullies him first of all he needs to be able to close the distance on Pac and if he somehow manages to do that he should pray that the S&C work paid off and that he's stronger than Pacquiao so that he can bully him if he doesn't have a strength advantage and can't hold him on one spot Pacquiao will get seperation and move away and if that happens it's going to be a long night for Rios because he is going to take a lot of punishment while closing the distance and he can't do that too often


Even if Rios is stronger, he's not holding pacquiao anywhere. Pac's footwork can get him all kinds of places, especially on the backfoot. Margarito couldn't hold Pacquiao in place except sporadically on the ropes but Pac can slip out. Margo was a bigger guy then Rios by a good margin. Rios is also going to have to get past Pacquiao's fists in order to get inside, and that's not an easy task . Of course ths is all dependant on Pac's condition going in. 2 cents.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

gander tasco said:


> Even if Rios is stronger, he's not holding pacquiao anywhere. Pac's footwork can get him all kinds of places, especially on the backfoot. Margarito couldn't hold Pacquiao in place except sporadically on the ropes but Pac can slip out. Margo was a bigger guy then Rios by a good margin. 2 cents.


But I believe Rios is a better inside fighter than Margarito and I've said closing the distance will be hard I can't remember Margarito ever really getting on the inside vs Pacquiao and Margarito isn't a pure inside fighter like Rios anyway. If he gets shoulder to shoulder with Pac and happens to be stronger I give him a shot not a big one but I could theoretically see Rios winning even though I very very much doubt he will


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Closing the distance on a southpaw is harder the only chance Rios has is using some of the flaws Pacquiao has and really bullies him first of all he needs to be able to close the distance on Pac and if he somehow manages to do that he should pray that the S&C work paid off and that he's stronger than Pacquiao so that he can bully him if he doesn't have a strength advantage and can't hold him on one spot Pacquiao will get seperation and move away and if that happens it's going to be a long night for Rios because he is going to take a lot of punishment while closing the distance and he can't do that too often


Rios will get on the inside. Pac isn't going to jab which will help in the closing of that distance. Also Rios can cut the ring off. Just wait and see.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I would call you crazy, but you've gotten some crazy predictions in the past :yep


You might as well join me bc the shit is going down. Everyone said I was crazy for picking JMM in the 3rd fight and we all know how that went down. Pac will show signs of the old but it won't be enough. I bet you Rios times the shit out of him and hurts him early too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> You might as well join me bc the shit is going down. Everyone said I was crazy for picking JMM in the 3rd fight and we all know how that went down. Pac will show signs of the old but it won't be enough. I bet you Rios times the shit out of him and hurts him early too.


idk man, I don't see how Rios can do any better than Margarito did. Whenever Rios tries to cross no man's land, Manny will have a 4-6 punch combo waiting for him and then be gone. Then Manny is tough to keep in the pocket once you get him there.

I do envision Manny standing flatfooted at times like he likes to do and put his elbows up high against his opponent's guard. I could see him doing that the same way Khan did vs Maidana just to prove his chin can take it. There, yeah Rios will land some nice body shots and uppercuts, but I don't think Manny will give him enough opportunities.

Plus Rios has to set his feet too much to punch. Even Alvarado took advantage of it. He doesn't really punch coming forward unless it's his jab which is good, but underused.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> idk man, I don't see how Rios can do any better than Margarito did. Whenever Rios tries to cross no man's land, Manny will have a 4-6 punch combo waiting for him and then be gone. Then Manny is tough to keep in the pocket once you get him there.
> 
> I do envision Manny standing flatfooted at times like he likes to do and put his elbows up high against his opponent's guard. I could see him doing that the same way Khan did vs Maidana just to prove his chin can take it. There, yeah Rios will land some nice body shots and uppercuts, but I don't think Manny will give him enough opportunities.
> 
> Plus Rios has to set his feet too much to punch. Even Alvarado took advantage of it. He doesn't really punch coming forward unless it's his jab which is good, but underused.


The biggest mistake people are making is thinking Rios is going to come in there dumb just trying to walk throw Manny. Take 3 to land 1 or some shit. Manny is getting clipped in this fight. See you that night.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> The biggest mistake people are making is thinking Rios is going to come in there dumb just trying to walk throw Manny. Take 3 to land 1 or some shit. Manny is getting clipped in this fight. See you that night.


We'll see :good I've seen a recent mitt session he had with Robert Garcia where it looks like he's trying to mix in a little movement and slipping after his punches.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> We'll see :good I've seen a recent mitt session he had with Robert Garcia where it looks like he's trying to mix in a little movement and slipping after his punches.


Look at that shit. That jab is going to offset the shit out of Manny and having him stutter stepping into a right hand. You all are sleeping on Rios big time.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

There's something about Pacquiao... Damn ! I see a pic and I'm pumped for his next fight. I'm glad he's still around and wish he adds some good wins.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Look at that shit. That jab is going to offset the shit out of Manny and having him stutter stepping into a right hand. You all are sleeping on Rios big time.


stupid fuck stop hyping rios you're just giving pactards the excuse to overrate this win. Pacquiao will win and win easy rios got outboxed by alvarado a guy who's never outboxed anything in his life before.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Relentless said:


> stupid fuck stop hyping rios you're just giving pactards the excuse to overrate this win. Pacquiao will win and win easy rios got outboxed by alvarado a guy who's never outboxed anything in his life before.


Pick any avatar you want for me for 6 months straight if Rios loses. I mean any avatar.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Pick any avatar you want for me for 6 months straight if Rios loses. I mean any avatar.


it's on :deal


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Relentless said:


> it's on :deal


Deal. :deal


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Deal. :deal


you also have to make a thread in the lounge about me and how much i know more about boxing than you do.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Hope Pacman comes back with a bang. Legend. I wanted Marquez to win badly because I feel like he won all 3 previous fights, yet when Pacman went down I felt awful.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Brownies said:


> There's something about Pacquiao... Damn ! I see a pic and I'm pumped for his next fight. I'm glad he's still around and wish he adds some good wins.


:thumbsup Most exciting fighter in the sport, you gotta love watching the guy fight whether your a hardcore or casual fan. I hope he comes back to the states again I wanna see him fight before he retires.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I've missed Pac. His style is very entertaining, always comes for a fight, just been matched up pretty bad recently and has Bob Arum pulling douchebag strings behind the scenes. Clottey didn't come to fight, Mosley went on the backfoot when he got knocked down, Marquez fights were great but had bad judging, same with Bradley on the other end of the spectrum. Rios will be a fascinating fight because there's no doubt they'll both be coming to fight and it's probably not going to the scorecards.


----------



## sailracing (Jun 23, 2013)

I think promoting Pacquiao and boxing in Asia is the right move, even it should have been done before
Macao is the perfect venue for a fight of this magnitude, it will generate huge revenues and will increase boxing's popularity
I think Pac should learn a few words of Mandarin


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Another






Pac needs Roach back badly. He's having to show this guy the moves on the mitts. :lol:


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Another
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHere is Roach? Pac should fuck Rios up something fierce, but he still needs his top training..

But DAYUM son, them shits was poppin' loud though


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> WHere is Roach? Pac should fuck Rios up something fierce, but he still needs his top training..
> 
> But DAYUM son, them shits was poppin' loud though


He's coming in a few weeks I think, he's gettin Cotto ready right now. Ya those combos at the end :yikes , he looks fast as fuck.,


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Look at that shit. That jab is going to offset the shit out of Manny and having him stutter stepping into a right hand. You all are sleeping on Rios big time.


Garcia doing the mitts from a southpaw stance, nice touch. (Don't hurt)
Brandon fighting @WW will be an advantage in his favor, Dude will be strong as shit.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I see Rios clipping The shit out of Manny and brutally Stopping him on his feet.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

how long is emmanuel's training camp?


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> I see Rios clipping The shit out of Manny and brutally Stopping him on his feet.


Preach. Rios is going to bust that ass.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> We'll see :good I've seen a recent mitt session he had with Robert Garcia where it looks like he's trying to mix in a little movement and slipping after his punches.


I do like the way he pivots on the hook.

I think this is going to look more like the Cotto fight than the Margarito fight. Rio will come in behind a hard jab, looking to set up a body attack, catching Pac with some hook as he pulls out, but eventually Pac will time the jab with that straight left, circle to his right, and start exploiting Rios's front-foot weight.



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> how long is emmanuel's training camp?


Roach said they wanted it 6 weeks since he get in shape so fast so they could peak at the right time. They'll probably be looking for longer, more quality sessions rather than a long spread out camp where he just burn energy.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Rios looking for that hail-mary knockout blow.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I do like the way he pivots on the hook.
> 
> I think this is going to look more like the Cotto fight than the Margarito fight. Rio will come in behind a hard jab, looking to set up a body attack, catching Pac with some hook as he pulls out, but eventually Pac will time the jab with that straight left, circle to his right, and start exploiting Rios's front-foot weight.
> 
> Roach said they wanted it 6 weeks since he get in shape so fast so they could peak at the right time. They'll probably be looking for longer, more quality sessions rather than a long spread out camp where he just burn energy.


I see so he officially starts training camp next week


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## chipper jones (Jun 4, 2013)

can't wait for pac/rios..


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Okay, if I heard correctly, Pac decided not to spar due to his kid's birthday.

I understand being a good parent as much as the next guy. Most of us had also taken a day off from work to celebrate a kid's birthday.

But then again, we don't come to work everyday to be in peak condition and get punch in the head after 3 months. He does.

I know I know, Pac has handled distractions in the past, one day missed isn't a big deal right? What else could be different this time? Well he got brutally KO'd before this (who knows what his psyche would be) and he certainly ain't 27 anymore. A single day missed on camp might not sound like a big deal but still, a good sparring is still a good sparring. And he's slated to spar during that time, certainly a schedule laid out by Freddie Roach for a reason. 

I might be overreacting here. :smile


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

I so hope manny looks sensational again!!!!


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

:huh

I don't get how people see Rios by KO


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Okay, if I heard correctly, Pac decided not to spar due to his kid's birthday.
> 
> I understand being a good parent as much as the next guy. Most of us had also taken a day off from work to celebrate a kid's birthday.
> 
> ...


After Rios win they will say he had parental duties that came before his training and is a great father for it.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

I think I read that Roach will be leaving to the Philippines a few days after the Cotto fight, so that should be enough time to get in a proper training camp for Pacquiao.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Manny is always great to watch train. Even when he's slowed down a little he still looks like a dangerous fighter. Perfect muscle memory, all his technique so mastered


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> His hand speed is still stupidly fast


Yeh, its ridiculous.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> :thumbsup Most exciting fighter in the sport, you gotta love watching the guy fight whether your a hardcore or casual fan. I hope he comes back to the states again I wanna see him fight before he retires.


:deal That JMM KO was fascinating! I watched it over and over again!


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> :deal That JMM KO was fascinating! I watched it over and over again!


Cock in hand at the same time?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Will Pactards shit the bed at what Roach said at the final presser for Cotto Vs. Rodriguez???
Freddie said this (Cotto) training camp was his personal best camp he has ever been part of...

Looks like the hanger's on & late arrivals by Roach's premadonna clients have started to take a toll on him.
From the clips & how they speak of each other I would imagine Roach misses running a camp & having a worker like Cotto. (Without all the distractions)... Roach got a taste.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> :deal That JMM KO was fascinating! I watched it over and over again!


epic fight :good . Good lookin out Bruno


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-starts-sparring-intense-training-rios--70228


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hopefully Manny fights like he did in the Marquez rematch because Rios doesn't have the countering ability and Manny could light him up when he wants. C'mon Manny :bbb


----------



## Lord of the Ring (Oct 3, 2013)

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/blog/181141-pacquiao-gets-through-day-one-of-sparring-without-incident

_ Next up was Lawson, a former member of the Ghanaian amateur team and a prospective signee to MP Promotions. Altamura says that Pacquiao approached Lawson with the same initial caution he exercised with Alta before opening up later.
_
_ "He just had a good look at Fredrick, finding his range," said Altamura. "Lawson caught him with some nice jabs - really stiff jabs - and dropped a few good right hands on him, but Manny found his timing a minute and a half in again. Freddie kept pressing him with good exchanges, Manny hit him in the exchanges but it was competitive.
_
_ "Then in the fourth round, Fredrick tired a bit. He shifted a bit too much on Manny so Manny kept imploring at him to pressure him. Manny was really sharp with his timing, caught him with some good right hooks and some fast 1-2s. Freddie landed a few good shots but it was very much a Pacquiao round. Manny outworked him. Manny hit him with a pretty hard low blow and they had a pretty good laugh about it. Manny then hit him with a good left hand over the top."_

_ Local boxing manager John Ray Manangquil was also in attendance. Having seen many of Pacquiao's training sessions from past fights, he said he noticed a marked improvement in Pacquiao's stamina at this point in training compared to the Marquez fight last year.
_
_ "Manny was very fast and aggressive," said Manangquil. "He's strong; every time he got tagged, he was saying to hit him more. He was saying 'Punch more, punch more.' [Pacquiao] is not really punching that hard because [Lawson] just arrived, but give him three more days."
_
_ Manangquil felt Lawson was an effective sparring partner for Pacquiao.
_
_ "His punches are crispy. I think he will bring the best of Manny Pacquiao. He's so fast."_


----------



## Lord of the Ring (Oct 3, 2013)

Hope Pac gets his chin and punch resistance tested in training.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Hopefully Manny fights like he did in the Marquez rematch because Rios doesn't have the countering ability and Manny could light him up when he wants. C'mon Manny :bbb


:deal That was great.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

First sparring footage






pac practicing combinations for Rios


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

This has FOTY written all over.

I would have liked to have seen the Alvarado-Provo fight on this undercard instead of the JMM-Bradley Undercard to set up a fight between the winner of both fights and another between the losers of both fights that way we would have four potential great fights in our hands, and the winner of it all would get to fight the winner of JMM-Bradley(If JMM doesnt retire if he wins).


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

looks old


----------



## tonys333 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pac looking at that dog as if he wants it for his dinner haha but I want to see pac back to his best in this fight cant wait to watch it


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Roach back at camp


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

I hope Pacquiao can shake off the KO and come back close to his old form. Rios' style is tailor made for vintage Pacquiao. Hopefully he's not too far from vintage to get the win in spectacular fashion.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tonys333 said:


> Pac looking at that dog as if he wants it for his dinner haha but I want to see pac back to his best in this fight cant wait to watch it


:lol:


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol:


dog too small.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Ian_k (Jun 6, 2013)

hes looking fast, but looks like the combinations arnt quite there yet


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Hopefully Manny fights like he did in the Marquez rematch because Rios doesn't have the countering ability and Manny could light him up when he wants. C'mon Manny :bbb


Manny fighting like he did against Marquez had more to do with Marquez than Manny. JMM could have easily fought off the back foot and confused the shit out of Manny just like the 3rd fight but JMM was looking for a knockout.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Manny fighting like he did against Marquez had more to do with Marquez than Manny. JMM could have easily fought off the back foot and confused the shit out of Manny just like the 3rd fight but JMM was looking for a knockout.


I think he means being aggressive like is old self unlike what Pac did against Bradley.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

C'mon Pacman!!!!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Manny fighting like he did against Marquez had more to do with Marquez than Manny. JMM could have easily fought off the back foot and confused the shit out of Manny just like the 3rd fight but JMM was looking for a knockout.


AS will Rios


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Manny fighting like he did against Marquez had more to do with Marquez than Manny. JMM could have easily fought off the back foot and confused the shit out of Manny just like the 3rd fight but JMM was looking for a knockout.


That's easy to say, but actually Pac was fighting more tentative then usual in the 3rd fight and that was part of the plan. They were trying to basically outbox Marquez. You saw Pac using a lot of feints but not committing as much. The 4th fight the plan was basically seek and destroy. They cut the ring off a lot better as well and kept it a better distance. He much sharper and focused in the 4th fight. If the theory is marquez was just older, well Pac fought and did better against a younger / better Marquez in the 1st and 2nd fight then the 3rd, so there goes your theory.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Looking pretty explosive here:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

He's looking good. Hope his punch resistance hasn't turned to shit; I think that is what worries people the most for this fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Some pics from the Philippines:

http://www.toprank.com/photos/pacquiao-trains-for-his-clash-against-rios


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I am actually beginning to see just how great Pacquaio is. I think his fans from 10-12 really turned a lot of people off of him.. but this guy is seriously extremely likable.

Talented, aggressive, exciting, and a true ring warrior. 

It's all Bob Arum's fault when it comes to Manny. Bob Arum needs to be raped by Prime Mike Tyson. Not beat up but raped... like forced sex.

Hope Manny brutally KO Rios.

I like Rios too but his face kind of look retarded..


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I am actually beginning to see just how great Pacquaio is. I think his fans from 10-12 really turned a lot of people off of him.. but this guy is seriously extremely likable.
> 
> Talented, aggressive, exciting, and a true ring warrior.
> 
> ...


If you're going to wish a Tyson rape on somebody, it might as well be the mid to late 90s Tyson when he had fully lost it and was a ticking time bomb.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

JMP said:


> If you're going to wish a Tyson rape on somebody, it might as well be the mid to late 90s Tyson when he had fully lost it and was a ticking time bomb.


But I think he had more homosexual tensions build up during his prime years you know? All the rumors regarding Cus and that secret room. Obviously mid 90's Tyson could rape a male pretty hard but by than he already been through Prison and released a lot of his sexual urges. I'm talking about the most painful rape possible and I think that will be the Prime Tyson of the 80's.. We want Arum to suffer remember.. not just a short fuck but a prolonged ramming.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> He's looking good. Hope his punch resistance hasn't turned to shit; I think that is what worries people the most for this fight.


it'll be a long night for him if getting clapped has left him gunshy

emmanuel relies heavily on volume


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> But I think he had more homosexual tensions build up during his prime years you know? All the rumors regarding Cus and that secret room. Obviously mid 90's Tyson could rape a male pretty hard but by than he already been through Prison and released a lot of his sexual urges. I'm talking about the most painful rape possible and I think that will be the Prime Tyson of the 80's.. We want Arum to suffer remember.. not just a short fuck but a prolonged ramming.


You've thought too much about this. Far too much.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pacquiao vs Rios Conference Call.


----------



## Wansen (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You've thought too much about this. Far too much.


:lol: :yep :lol:


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Manny is gonna wreck Rios :deal


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I am actually beginning to see just how great Pacquaio is. *I think his fans from 10-12 really turned a lot of people off of him*.. but this guy is seriously extremely likable.
> 
> Talented, aggressive, exciting, and a true ring warrior.
> 
> ...


:yep

:rofl


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/ggFMC2Gftx/


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I want to see him using his feet in this fight. If he's flat footed then he's a seriously diminished fighter.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

He still seems very fast and powerful but his movements, timing and demeanour don't show a champ who's in the zone training every day.

Its when pacquiao stopped being a gym rat, we saw his decline.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> I want to see him using his feet in this fight. If he's flat footed then he's a seriously diminished fighter.


Feet are the key for this man.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Feet are the key for this man.


I think he can win without his feet, assuming that his chin is still viable. Purely because I don't think his left had can miss. Rios may slip and roll under a little, but inevitably he's going to be hit hard and often.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> I think he can win without his feet, assuming that his chin is still viable. Purely because I don't think his left had can miss. Rios may slip and roll under a little, but inevitably he's going to be hit hard and often.


I mean in general. I'm crossing my fingers for one last good run towards...the big one.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I mean in general. I'm crossing my fingers for one last good run towards...the big one.


Better late than never, rarely applies to Boxing. :-(


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Better late than never, rarely applies to Boxing. :-(


:lol: I know. But stranger things have happened.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Will this typhoon have any effect on Manny??


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Will this typhoon have any effect on Manny??


Good question. Wasn't there one leading up to the Cotto fight?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Steady speed bag work:


__
http://instagr.am/p/go4JHVmfsc/


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Good question. Wasn't there one leading up to the Cotto fight?


Yep, and Marquez IV as well.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

What in the hell are you pactards talking about? Manny's going to destroy this brute. There's really no question around it. Alvarado got KTFO and then went life and death with Rios. Manny's 1000000x the fighter Mile High Mike is, even without a chin. This is going to be a one-sided beatdown.

/thread


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> What in the hell are you pactards talking about? Manny's going to destroy this brute. There's really no question around it. Alvarado got KTFO and then went life and death with Rios. Manny's 1000000x the fighter Mile High Mike is, even without a chin. This is going to be a one-sided beatdown.
> 
> /thread


:deal
the speed difference is gonna be insane to behold


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

It should be exciting and am rooting for Bam Bam, but it's a clear mismatch. Now past it Manny is still a few levels above.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> He's looking good. Hope his punch resistance hasn't turned to shit; I think that is what worries people the most for this fight.


He'll be fine. IMO it would have been worse if he'd have been beaten into hamburger (Pavlik vs Miranda, for example) is much worse than a one hitter quitter that he prolly never seen....


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Did anybody not expect to him to be fast still? I don't know, I think he'll get hurt a few times if he's able to get the decision. I don't know if I want him to lose 3 fights in a row though. As fast and sharp as he is, i want him stick around longer and fight some dudes with more promising futures. Only fight i want I see at top rank is Pac vs Bradley 2. Rios is real good dude but will be better for Pac to win this fight?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> What in the hell are you pactards talking about? Manny's going to destroy this brute. There's really no question around it. Alvarado got KTFO and then went life and death with Rios. Manny's 1000000x the fighter Mile High Mike is, even without a chin. This is going to be a one-sided beatdown.
> 
> /thread


Who the fuck is a pactard here? This is not ESB, stop posting like it is.


----------

